# Dolly Visits the Nursing Home



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Dolly, Mr. Cocoa (my fiddle), and I went to visit the folks at the nursing home today.

Click on the thumbnails in the following link to view the pictures (please let me know if the link works):

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2021086&id=1369350944&l=542855cce0


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

*Yes, the link works*

and Dolly is just SO adorable!


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

wow,dolly is some bird!shes sweet!its amazing how birds and animals are so theraputic for people who are unwell ,it looks like dolly cheered up the folks at the nursing home,they all had big smiles and bet they had great fun!dolly is a star!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

What a GREAT GREAT Idea.... I used to volunteer for many years at the nursing home, and I can attest that they enjoy EVERY visit they get... How wonderful are you........... What a great way to make someones day!!!!!!! Dolly looks like she was giving out kisses too.....how TWEET!


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Wonderful pictures, Thank you for sharing that with us, and even more thank you for bring happiness to all these people. 

Ivette


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Bless you! I used to take my Possum to nursing homes and the people just loved him. Once, a lady cried when I took him away so we could leave. We stayed a bit longer that day.
I love the pictures. Clearly you gave those folks a bit of sunshine.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE, Licha!!

You and Dolly were certainly HITS!!

What a great experience for you both! And, of course, the ladies and gentlemen certainly had a great time! 

BTW, for those who do NOT know, Alice (aka Licha) is an expert/outstanding fiddle player!!

I can attest to this, having, personally, heard her play!

How's the flying going? Any playing dates coming up?

As always, wishing you ALL THE BEST!! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alice, thank you for sharing these wonderful pictures. The joy on all the dear faces says it all. Dolly was a star and a very well behaved one at that!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very well done Alice and Dolly! Many thanks to the both of you for being the wonderful beings that you are!!

Terry

PS: Check Dolly's upper beak .. might need a trim!!


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Great job, Alice! Dolly is an adorable ambassador and you are a true credit to the human race. 

It is great to do things that we might think are small that could mean the whole world to someone else. 

Bill B.


----------



## Forest (Jun 4, 2006)

So inspiring -- a marvelous deed and wonderful little bird.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wonderful pics. It's so great ot see the smiles on the people holding Dolly. She is a beautiful, well behaved bird.

Reti


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow! Thank you all for the sweet comments! I enjoyed the people immensely: it was the most fun that I had had in ages! 
I went back to the nursing home yesterday. There are some new pictures added to the album. The 3rd and 4th rows are the new pictures: 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2021086&id=1369350944&l=542855cce0



FloridaLuv said:


> Dolly looks like she was giving out kisses too.....how TWEET!


Yes, she does that sometimes... when she's in the mood. lol 



Charis said:


> Once, a lady cried when I took him away so we could leave. We stayed a bit longer that day.


I was planning on going there for 30 minutes.
I ended up staying for an hour and a half. I enjoyed it SO much!



mr squeaks said:


> How's the flying going? Any playing dates coming up?


I'm not able to fly right now.  My plans are to get my instrument rating in Oklahoma when I go in August... I can't wait!

I haven't been performing anywhere. I usually just play locked up in my room right now.  There aren't many people to play with here...



Lady Tarheel said:


> Alice, thank you for sharing these wonderful pictures. The joy on all the dear faces says it all. Dolly was a star and a very well behaved one at that!


She never ceases to amaze me with her good behavior! 



TAWhatley said:


> Very well done Alice and Dolly! Many thanks to the both of you for being the wonderful beings that you are!!
> 
> Terry
> 
> PS: Check Dolly's upper beak .. might need a trim!!


Thank you for telling me! I trimmed it some. It is the very first beak I've ever trimmed . Will you look at the new pictures and tell me if it was enough, please??



nbdyuknow said:


> It is great to do things that we might think are small that could mean the whole world to someone else.
> 
> Bill B.


I'm saving that as one of my favorite quotes...

Licha


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Dolly loves to go for car rides and she just LOVES to sun herself. She thinks that anytime and anyplace is a good time and place to sun herself. Many times one can be walking with her on his hand and the next thing he knows, she's sitting down sunning herself on his hand as he walks. It's a favorite pastime of hers...

This picture was taken just before we went to the nursing home.


----------



## Patt (Apr 26, 2009)

Thats so good of you to do, ive heard of dogs and cats being brought to nurseing homes even small horses but never a bird. Thats so wonderful


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Alice,

What a wonderful thing to do with Dolly. You can tell from the expressions on the resident's faces that she brought joy to them. Thank you for sharing her with them and the experience with us.

Margaret


----------

